# Polish lover



## LizzyB

Cześć!

I'm in love and the guy is Polish. I've been learning Polish for some time now. I would like if you guys would tell me some cute names to call my man. Nothing dirty please! We are both Christians. 

Also, what is a cute name to call my good friend's mom. She calls me słoneczko. Would ciocia work?


----------



## jazyk

Knock yourself out: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1047487&highlight=polish+terms+endearment


----------



## LizzyB

Dziękuje bardzo!


----------



## majlo

Since you pinpointed you are both Christians, I would add "Aniołku" (Angel).


----------



## BezierCurve

... and I'd note, that "ł" in "Aniołku" is not a "t" (it's read as "w" in English).


----------



## ckcharlie

Misiu (teddy bear), kochanie (beloved), are terms of endearment particularly appropriate for use on a man.

Kochanie, skarbie, żabko (froggie), rybko (fishie) are appropriate terms to use on a woman.

A very diminutive form of his name like "Jacusiu" (if his name is Jacek) has a similar feel to it.


----------



## LizzyB

Thanks guys! His name is Artur, what is the "cute way" to say that?


----------



## BezierCurve

It's "Arturek" (when you talk _about_ him) or "Arturku", when you talk _to_ him.


----------



## CZAREK

LizzyB said:


> Thanks guys! His name is Artur, what is the "cute way" to say that?


 

Can be also Artuś(nice one or Artek(however Artek doesn't sound nice in my opinion),but  it is also used


----------



## majlo

I've heard "Antek" used many times.


----------



## -Arturo-

BezierCurve said:


> It's "Arturek" (when you talk _about_ him) or "Arturku", when you talk _to_ him.




Yes, Arturek, Arturku is the way to go. My name is also Artur so I know personally that these two are perfect


----------

